# Crosscut sled assembly video



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

About a month ago I was surfing woodworking sites and came across a video (actually a two part video) showing the assembly of a crosscut sled. I was looking to incorporate some of the ideas on that sled into my shopmade version but I can't for the life of me find the video and I didn't bookmark it. Does anyone have any idea where I can find it?
The jig was a commercial one that came in a kit and required assembly. The sled itself was unfinished mdf (I think) and the guy that did the video painted it red. Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? (I don't) Probably a long shot, but I thought I would ask anyway.
Any help would be greatly appreciated - thanks.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I looked for video Roger but just couldn't find any. There aren't that many kits available I don't think anyway, a couple of the more popular ones:

The Dubby
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/single_dubby.html

Incra Miter Express:
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/inramitrexpresrvu.html

Woodhaven Sled - Expensive! 
http://www.woodhaven.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=60

Hope this helps.
Corey


----------

